# Do you think rhinestones on tees are here to stay? Or a passing fad?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm getting ready to start a new business based solely on rhinestone-decorated tees. 

I think there is a good market for this right now where I live. 

I'm wondering though, if there will still be a demand for rhinestone-decorated tees a couple of years from now.....

Do you think this is a fad that will disappear, or do you think adding rhinestones to t-shirt designs is here to stay?

I know that none of you have a crystal ball, but I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about this. 

Thanks


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, 

I too have started to add some rhinestone designs to my collection. They are really hot right now. However, I don't know how long it will last. Let's just ride the wave until then. Good luck to you w/this new business venture.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess if it at least lasts long enough to pay for the heat press machine......


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I am hoping they stay a long time as today I opened and installed my new KNK max 24 with the asc design studio. But it will do so many other things I am sure it will be helpfull for a long time

sally


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Every thing comes and goes, then it repeats itself allover again.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

dan-ann said:


> Well I am hoping they stay a long time as today I opened and installed my new KNK max 24 with the asc design studio. sally


 
Sally, that's exciting!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you - I have had it here for 3 wks but swore I would not touch it until all my embroidery orders were done. Tomorrow they are done so I cheated a little. Have to get with Sandy for my lessons. I see so many possiblities with this machine .


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

leapoffaith said:


> I'm getting ready to start a new business based solely on rhinestone-decorated tees.
> 
> I think there is a good market for this right now where I live.
> 
> ...


I have been asking my self the same question but it has been a great run and there is no sign of it stopping.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

dan-ann said:


> Thank you - I have had it here for 3 wks but swore I would not touch it until all my embroidery orders were done. Tomorrow they are done so I cheated a little. Have to get with Sandy for my lessons. I see so many possiblities with this machine .


And I VERY much look forward to the lessons! Just let me know when you are ready to begin.

What I see, in my customer base, is a huge expansion of rhinestone applications, at this current time. They still love them on their shirts, but they want them on EVERYTHING right now. I get asked the best ways to apply them to greeting cards, cell phones, purses, flip-flops, and, especially, bra straps! If any of you have recommendations for ANY of these materials, share, share, share!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You never know how long any thing will last but I think you are good the the next year or two - I don't think it will go away but something will become hotter than rhinestones eventually. Good luck with your business. 

Good luck with the new machine Sally!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont see Rhinestones/studs slowing down, yet, But as the Market gets over saturated, with supply and demand, the Prices on the garments will be reflected as well,
so have fun with all those wonderful lil sparlky gems,, and keep one eye to the future.
MMM


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I completely agree with those that have said there is no sign of things slowing down right now. But I do keep my eye on the future like Sandy Jo said. These cutters can do so many other things. I like to keep my options open by doing rhinestones, apparel with vinyl or plastisol, car graphics and decals.


----------



## FLASH (Feb 24, 2007)

Just hit it hard while it is here and ride the pony as far as it goes then get ready for the next big thing. Everything in this industry comes in cycles. 
Keep an eye out for the next fad, prepare, and then hit it hard before everyone else jumps on board.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I caught part of Regis & Kelly (sp?) the other day and she was displaying various lace panties with her name and other names on them in rhinestones. It was hilarious! She said the panties were like $28 and to add the rhinestone name was another $10. She stated that "it was worth every penny"! Lots of possibilities for the creative minds out there!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Believe it or not,, One of my biggest sellers are Rhinestones on Bra straps,, has been a huge seller for years,, lot so stones and studs,, and just a few here and there,,as well,,
Victoria secret had one a while back on their cover encrusted with diamonds,, and well the rest is History,,,
MMM


----------

